# Passenger door locked



## ace16 (Jun 23, 2007)

I know this has been asked before but the instructions weren't very helpful. I have a 1994 Altima with the passenger door locked. I bought it about 1 month ago with the door locked. After I bought it I still couldn't get it open so I tried the key. And it worked. But only 3 times . A day later I locked it with the electronic lock and it wouldn't open with or without the key. So yesterday I took out the door panel on the driver's side to take a look at my speaker(which I will be replacing soon). Today I took the front passenger seat off to try to take the door panel off on the passenger's side. I took off all 3 screws on the bottom but now I can't take it out much further since the damn door won't open. I'm trying to fix the lock(obviously). I already took off the wires plastic covering the door handle and unhooked the wires leading to the unlock button. So I need some good instructions on what to do next. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## ace16 (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone? Damn, this sucks...


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't been in my door panels for a while. can't you unscrew the lock from inside the panel. not the lock where you put your key in. but the lock which actually holds your door closed. when you open your door it's between the side of the door and your seatbelt part of your car body.


----------



## ace16 (Jun 23, 2007)

MickeyKnox said:


> I haven't been in my door panels for a while. can't you unscrew the lock from inside the panel. not the lock where you put your key in. but the lock which actually holds your door closed. when you open your door it's between the side of the door and your seatbelt part of your car body.


not sure but i'll try it.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I forgot those locks are screwed in from the outside.. try spraying wd40 all over the mechanism and play with metal rods near the lock. on of them should open the door. you need to pull one of them.


----------



## ace16 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, my problem is the top locking rod. It just won't pull all the way.


----------

